# Random freezes for less than 1 second with buzzing sound



## Ethan_ (Apr 27, 2019)

Hello everyone.
For some days now, I'm experiencing weird freezes during video playback (Youtube/Twitch) and gaming. PC just freezes for half a second with a buzzing sound in the headset and continue running after that like nothing happened.

Config details:
R5 2600X @ 3,9 Ghz
MSI B350 Tomahawk
16 GB DDR4 2666 @ 3066 Mhz
SSD M4 Crucial 256 GB (System)
HDD Seagate 450 GB
GTX 1060 6GB
1000W corsair ZSeries PSU
Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro
Ultimate Performance Power Plan

Bios and all drivers are up to date.
Reinstalling display driver did nothing. (Used DDU)
Reinstalling soundcard drivers did nothing. (Normal uninstall + DDU) Re-sitting the card did nothing.
Removing all OC and loading bios defaults did nothing.
Memtest reports no error.
SMART data is GOOD.
CHKDSK reports no error.
SFC /ScanNow told me there was errors and fixed them but didn't fix my issue.
Messed with power plan settings, no result.

My next guess is a problem with SATA drivers but I don't find anything to update on my motherboard manufacturer site or AMD site (except RAID drivers but I don't do RAID).
Can anyone suggest anything?
Thank you very much


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 27, 2019)

Get rid of this first.
Ultimate Performance Power Plan 
Anything that software does you can do manually.


----------



## Ethan_ (Apr 27, 2019)

I tried all the different power plans of Windows: Balance, High Performance, Ultimate performance. Nothing fixed my problem. So I came back to the latter.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 27, 2019)

Any software you use, uses resources. Resources that the rest of your rig could be using. It also introduces potential conflicts into your system.
Windows power plan set to high performance is all you need.
Not saying that is your problem, because it probably isn't.
Problem is a driver conflict.
Probably do to your sound card. Creative is notorious for it.
Remove sound card and drivers from your system and try it.


----------



## Ethan_ (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try the soundcard trick tomorrow.
By the way Ultimate performance is a part of defaults windows powerplans, you just have to activate it via command line. No additional software here.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm sorry. I totally interpreted that as something else. Auslogics makes a Boost program that has Ultimate Power Plan incorporated into it.
I mistakenly assumed that was what you were talking about.

Anyhow, the sound card thing is valid. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Ethan_ (Apr 27, 2019)

I have removed the soundcard entirely, uninstalled the drivers.
Reactivated HD audio controller in BIOS and installed latest drivers for it + Nahimic 2 (as recommended by the manufacturer site).
I'll comment back tomorrow to tell you if the issue is gone or not.
Thanks.

Back this morning, played some videos (Netflix, Youtube) and to my greatest sadness the issue is still there.

Update 1
Got back with an idea, even if I don't even know if I'm searching in the good direction. 
In order to get rid of possible driver issues, I dumped completely Realtek stuff and decided to go with stock Microsoft driver as I found online that W10 has a great (better maintained) universal HD audio driver for Realtek stuff apparently. Currently testing...

Update 2
Test failed. Issue is still here. I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## Ethan_ (Apr 29, 2019)

Update 3
Re sit the graphic card + dry air treatment. Changed 6 pin connector from psu.
Currently testing...


----------



## Ebo (Apr 29, 2019)

I had same problem with my system yesterday, but I never found out what caused it and today everything is working like normal.


----------



## Ethan_ (Apr 29, 2019)

Ebo said:


> I had same problem with my system yesterday, but I never found out what caused it and today everything is working like normal.


At first I was afraid of a PSU issue, but I think that after a stress test of the whole system I would face a more dramatic outcome than some freeze and buzz in the headset. I really don't know from what it is originating from.


----------



## Ebo (Apr 29, 2019)

I tried yesterday, to put on momentum cache for my main SSD, and after I turned that off again, problem went away.


----------



## Ethan_ (Apr 29, 2019)

M4 is not supported for momentum cache. So can't do this trick.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2019)

Is the memory you are using on the QVL list? I built a machine 2600 for someone and their build ended up being delayed by about two months because I had to work through so many possible compatibility issues and a lot of it went away when I bought ram off the QVL list.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 29, 2019)

Its your memory overclock most likely not 100% stable


----------



## Ethan_ (Apr 29, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is the memory you are using on the QVL list? I built a machine 2600 for someone and their build ended up being delayed by about two months because I had to work through so many possible compatibility issues and a lot of it went away when I bought ram off the QVL list.


Ram worked for a year now without problem so I don't think compatibility is the problem.




Live OR Die said:


> Its your memory overclock most likely not 100% stable


I tried removing all overclock, it didn't solve the problem. I did a memtest at 2666 and 3066 and no errors were reported. I guess I can retry it sure. Will put them on XMP for a while. But I already did it and the problem stayed the same. Reporting back if the issue persist.
Testing...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 29, 2019)

Reminds me of an issue I had with an unlocked Phenom 2 x2 565... I unlocked it to a x4 but I got a buzzing/ringing... Anyways I fixed it by reducing the CPU from 3.4ghz to 3.1ghz.
Try running at stock.. CPU/memory
Then try reducing speed

Any performance issues other than the sound?


----------



## Ethan_ (Apr 29, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Reminds me of an issue I had with an unlocked Phenom 2 x2 565... I unlocked it to a x4 but I got a buzzing/ringing... Anyways I fixed it by reducing the CPU from 3.4ghz to 3.1ghz.
> Try running at stock.. CPU/memory
> Then try reducing speed


Already loaded optimized defaults, retested it and issue was still there.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 29, 2019)

Ethan_ said:


> Already loaded optimized defaults, retested it and issue was still there.


This is a long shot but go into DEVICE MANAGER and try manually updating drivers by RIGHT clicking each device and then Updating the driver's.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 29, 2019)

Try older GPU drivers if you're using GPU acceleration on the videos?


----------



## Ethan_ (Apr 29, 2019)

So far re-sitting the GPU seems to have done the trick... Thanks for all the suggestions. I keep this on overwatch just in case.
Thank you very much.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 29, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Reminds me of an issue I had with an unlocked Phenom 2 x2 565... I unlocked it to a x4 but I got a buzzing/ringing... Anyways I fixed it by reducing the CPU from 3.4ghz to 3.1ghz.
> Try running at stock.. CPU/memory
> Then try reducing speed
> 
> Any performance issues other than the sound?



enable spread spectrum for interference


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 29, 2019)

Ethan_ said:


> Ram worked for a year now without problem so I don't think compatibility is the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you complete the memory test as a memory test with 16gb would take longer than a day also try using memtest from TPU run a group of them.


----------



## Ethan_ (Apr 29, 2019)

Live OR Die said:


> Did you complete the memory test as a memory test with 16gb would take longer than a day also try using memtest from TPU run a group of them.


I did before starting the thread. I ran Memtest86. No errors.
Will do some loops with MemTest64 from TPU, just for good measure.

Edit:
Did 300 loops of Memtest 64 without any error
And the issue is still here...
I think I will downgrade the gpu drivers. I should have done it right away.

Edit2:
Downgrading the drivers didn't help. At this point I have reseted everything to stock clocks (optimized defaults). Still having the issue. Tried to update all the peripherals, windows always saying everything is up-to-date.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 1, 2019)

It could be related to your audio controller or even your GPU memory i would test both, disable your audio controller and set it to your HDMI output.


----------



## Ethan_ (May 1, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions.
I think that audio controller is out of the equation since I had the same issue with the pci-e souncard aswell as with the onboard audio chip. Concerning GPU memory, what tool can I use? Unigine benchmarks?


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 1, 2019)

Ethan_ said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> I think that audio controller is out of the equation since I had the same issue with the pci-e souncard aswell as with the onboard audio chip. Concerning GPU memory, what tool can I use? Unigine benchmarks?



I would test another GPU if you have one you can lend it would be the easiest way.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 1, 2019)

Ground fault loop...


----------



## Ethan_ (May 1, 2019)

Live OR Die said:


> I would test another GPU if you have one you can lend it would be the easiest way.


Ok, will try to borrow one from someone.



eidairaman1 said:


> Ground fault loop...


I searched the internet but can't seem to find any understandable statement about this thing. Sorry.


----------



## ghreyy (Oct 19, 2020)

Ethan_ said:


> Ok, will try to borrow one from someone.
> 
> 
> I searched the internet but can't seem to find any understandable statement about this thing. Sorry.


Hey, This post is pretty old, but i'm having the same issue. Did you fix it by any chance?


----------



## Antonios (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi all, 

I am experiencing the same. It happened from one day to another, there was only one windows update (but my laptop switched off due to battery) . 
Sound distorts as the laptop freezes for 1/3 of a second. It happens whatever I do:  moving the mouse in a circle and you can see a skip, youtube vid, as well as vids on vlc. Just annoying as I have a strong machine (Asus strix II, 2070). 
I recently installed intel graphics command centre, as I was not happy with Asus configuration (too bright, whitewashed). 
Any idea how to solve it?


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 28, 2020)

Just an idea to throw out there after reading about sound cards being a possible cause, unplug any USB3 devices and use only the USB2 ports and test.


----------



## JL87 (Nov 29, 2020)

There had been an issue with Win 10 earlier builds of the latest release that causes this exact same freezing issue. I had it until the last update, thought it was device issue, after the update it went away. 

Side note, it didn't effect everyone, but there are several posts on the net about it.


----------



## Antonios (Nov 29, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Just an idea to throw out there after reading about sound cards being a possible cause, unplug any USB3 devices and use only the USB2 ports and test.


Nothing is plugged into usb ports, it does the same with headset and without it. 



JL87 said:


> There had been an issue with Win 10 earlier builds of the latest release that causes this exact same freezing issue. I had it until the last update, thought it was device issue, after the update it went away.
> 
> Side note, it didn't effect everyone, but there are several posts on the net about it.



Thanks, will look out for those posts. I rolled back to an earlier restore point (windows build) but the problem stayed. 
I will reset windows and see how it goes.


----------



## Antonios (Nov 30, 2020)

In the end I did not have to reinstal windows. I went to the update section, there were some updates ready to be installed, then restarted the pc and voila. My laptop was still lagging    so I went to task manager, and I found one application that used some cpu, and when I turned it off it immediately sorted the problems out. No lagging, no freezing, no sound issues etc. 
As I have an asus laptop, this was : Auto Connect Helper (service from Asus tek) but you might have another app that may interfere with Intel / microsoft programs. 
Unfortunately, whenever I power up my laptop, it automatically comes back (it is not amongst the start up program)  and I have to manually click on End Task in TM. 

hope it will help somebody. cheers


----------



## robbedoes (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm having exactly the same issues. No idea how it started, but it is always present when watching youtube videos. Did not see it in any games or applications. Gpu is out of the question, reinstalled w11 after w10 and now the buzz is a bit more annoying but still the same duration. Updated the bios, different drivers etc. Different boot drive, but did not change my secondairy ssd (crucial p1). I suspect the ssd as I read stories of bad hdd's causing these problems. I can change the ram for some time and lower the cpu frequency quite a bit for testing, but I don't know if it will fix something.
Things that could be giving errors: ssd (P1), ram(mixed, but tested), cpu(r3600), mobo(asrockb450 pro4), usb devices(usb switch for mouse and keyboard), 2.5g pcie network cart (using the 1G internal one so dont know why its still there)
Its not affecting anything then just annoying me.

Maybe only affecting ryzen systems?


----------



## blastikor (Nov 8, 2021)

robbedoes said:


> I'm having exactly the same issues. No idea how it started, but it is always present when watching youtube videos. Did not see it in any games or applications. Gpu is out of the question, reinstalled w11 after w10 and now the buzz is a bit more annoying but still the same duration. Updated the bios, different drivers etc. Different boot drive, but did not change my secondairy ssd (crucial p1). I suspect the ssd as I read stories of bad hdd's causing these problems. I can change the ram for some time and lower the cpu frequency quite a bit for testing, but I don't know if it will fix something.
> Things that could be giving errors: ssd (P1), ram(mixed, but tested), cpu(r3600), mobo(asrockb450 pro4), usb devices(usb switch for mouse and keyboard), 2.5g pcie network cart (using the 1G internal one so dont know why its still there)
> Its not affecting anything then just annoying me.
> 
> Maybe only affecting ryzen systems?


Do you happen to have StoreMI installed? I had this same problem a little over a year ago with a new Ryzen build. I was having buzzing problems with YouTube, and weird slowdowns along with the buzzing. It turns out StoreMI was the culprit for me. Once I removed it. My problems went away.


----------



## robbedoes (Nov 8, 2021)

blastikor said:


> Do you happen to have StoreMI installed? I had this same problem a little over a year ago with a new Ryzen build. I was having buzzing problems with YouTube, and weird slowdowns along with the buzzing. It turns out StoreMI was the culprit for me. Once I removed it. My problems went away.


Unfortunately I don't have it on my system and it seems not to be software related as I did a fresh reinstall and I kept away a lot of applications in the first place. 
With chrome open and windows mediaplayer playing music I don't have any problems.

I'll have a look at my bios for any storage related things, as I remember I read something about storemi in the bios.

It's a really weird bug to be honest.


----------

